# evapo-rust



## spoker (Jun 14, 2018)

liquid evapo is great,evapo-rust gel is a disaster dont buy it,it comes out of the bottle like thick rubber cement,and you cant get just alittle to come out as it wont seperate,spoke with evappo ppl,they said they ha a lot of neg calls


----------



## Tom Ca (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes I agree and doesn't work well at all, waste of money, and if you let it dry up all the way its very hard to remove


----------



## spoker (Jun 17, 2018)

im takin mine back tue for a refund


----------



## Barto (Jun 18, 2018)

I saw them promo it on a hot rod show - it looked like it was hard to use due to it's thickness - stuffs not cheap!!


----------



## Hammer (Jun 18, 2018)

I'll stick with the liquid, the gel is like navel jelly, thick, hard to use and dries easy, I buy the gallon jug, it lasts a while and is great for bolts and small parts, I've had great results with the liquid

Aaron


----------



## Auggie56 (Aug 18, 2018)

White vinegar is acidic and works great to remove rust. I don't know if you can put it in a rag but some say they do. Just use gloves and overexposure on paint will take it off.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

White vinegar is acidic and will take off chrome if part is left in too long!


----------

